# Blank MAC face chart



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

I want some of MAC's face chart to practice techniques and color combos. I found one on a site, but when i printed it, it was gray. tried photoshopping it, but it was still on the gray side. plus it's on printer paper, so it's like not going to hold the color well since it's smooth. isn't the face chart paper kind of thick or something?

Is there a way to get like whole pad of the real mac ones?! lol


----------



## jamie18meng (May 16, 2005)

you can go to live journal and maybe try the mac community there. I know that the community has a blank face chart. Thanks


----------



## nydoll23 (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* I heard somewhere that you can use the same paper the use for painting because that absorbs color pretty well. Or if you're desperate, ask for one or ask the MAs (the ones who are not clueless). Good idea charms,painting paper would prob serve the purpose.You might as well give mac a shot too,the worst they can say is no.


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

yeah, i should talk to them about it. there's one girl who knows about me wanting to work there and tells me to apply. so i should ask her for them. i just don't know when she works


----------



## nydoll23 (May 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* yeah, i should talk to them about it. there's one girl who knows about me wanting to work there and tells me to apply. so i should ask her for them. i just don't know when she works I went to the MAC store on sun with my best friend and it was so wierd cause one of the girls there i used to be best friends with when I was 12 or 13,the wierd part is she was the one to introduce me to MAc years ago. I wanted to work for MAC too, its so close to my house and always super busy on the weeknds


----------



## Joyeuux (May 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* yeah, i should talk to them about it. there's one girl who knows about me wanting to work there and tells me to apply. so i should ask her for them. i just don't know when she works Yea, ask for one and then make copies at Kinkos.


----------



## Liz (May 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* Yea, ask for one and then make copies at Kinkos. is the paper different from regular printer paper though or is it thicker paper?


----------



## Joyeuux (May 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* is the paper different from regular printer paper though or is it thicker paper? It's thicker --- kinda in between printer paper and card stock. In artist lingo, the paper has a "tooth" which makes it easier for product to adhere to it. 
You can always check Ebay (there are some up right now, but it's a ripoff, in my opinion).


----------



## Liz (May 17, 2005)

yeah. i saw those



would a MUA pilfer me some if i asked? lol


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 17, 2005)

I was gonna say Ebay - thats where I saw them.


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 17, 2005)

Supposedly the 2005 training manual has them....


----------



## KMEFH (May 17, 2005)

Is it possible to find the 'filled out' ones anywhere?

Oh and i have a blank face chart if u want it, i have a plain one and a KA one, if that helps


----------



## ooonitsreekooo (May 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *KMEFH* Is it possible to find the 'filled out' ones anywhere?
Oh and i have a blank face chart if u want it, i have a plain one and a KA one, if that helps





aa


----------



## KMEFH (May 17, 2005)

Thanx soo much, hit the nail on the head!!!


----------



## Liz (May 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *KMEFH* Is it possible to find the 'filled out' ones anywhere?
Oh and i have a blank face chart if u want it, i have a plain one and a KA one, if that helps





that would be great. is it something you email me and i print out? i found a MAC one online and printed it out, but it's on the regular printer paper. so it's gonna be a little different/difficult to do since it's smooth paper. i would like to try the KA one since it may have a different face shape that i could work with.


----------



## Liz (May 17, 2005)

those are cool triks. i see the different techniques that you did.

yeah, i'm gonna ask a few MUA. just depends when they work and when i go there.


----------



## lilla (May 17, 2005)

Wow, those are so cool!!





Originally Posted by *triks&amp;tekniques* i saw your fotd from the other day...you looked sooo HOT!!! and also, now that i have wiped the drool from my mouth, i realized i didn't answer you question about agencies in texas. at the time i was only working at mac, but i think they have a ford agency in dallas. i am sure there are more but i had never looked into it.
now for liz, .......hon, i would suggest you ask for a stack of face charts from an artist you know. i told a counter manager at a mac counter near me that i wanted some to practice on and she said no problem...i am a freelancer so they know me, but as much mac as you buy i can't imagine they wouldn't let you have a few. also i wanted to post a few crazy face charts i did recently. same shitty web cam, but here it goes.


----------



## KMEFH (May 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *triks&amp;tekniques* i saw your fotd from the other day...you looked sooo HOT!!! and also, now that i have wiped the drool from my mouth, i realized i didn't answer you question about agencies in texas. at the time i was only working at mac, but i think they have a ford agency in dallas. i am sure there are more but i had never looked into it.
now for liz, .......hon, i would suggest you ask for a stack of face charts from an artist you know. i told a counter manager at a mac counter near me that i wanted some to practice on and she said no problem...i am a freelancer so they know me, but as much mac as you buy i can't imagine they wouldn't let you have a few. also i wanted to post a few crazy face charts i did recently. same shitty web cam, but here it goes.

Thanx Babe!



Not sure if u understood the agency question, i meant with a MUA agency, although your most definitely beautiful (and fine



) enough to be a model! But I'm trin to get an idea if i wanna go with an agency or which ones are good.
Liz - Email me and ill forward them to ya, if i attach them, im thinkin it wont print out to a full page. I would also recommend that u get some textured paper that says at least 25lb weight (thats the thickness of the paper), that'll help the product adhere to the paper and not move as much. Also some spray sealant should help!


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 18, 2005)

Those look great Triks! Do you just use the makeup on the chart itself? Not too familiar w/ them -


----------



## Liz (May 18, 2005)

yeah. when you get a makeover, they make up a face chart the way they did your makeup to give you something to work from to copy the look. they also have a face book or omsehitng where the mua do charts and put them in there. or face charts for the collections from the professionals.


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 18, 2005)

ooooh... gotcha! Thanks hun! I've watched them do a few makeovers at the counters, but I haven't seen them do cards for them though.






Originally Posted by *Liz* yeah. when you get a makeover, they make up a face chart the way they did your makeup to give you something to work from to copy the look. they also have a face book or omsehitng where the mua do charts and put them in there. or face charts for the collections from the professionals.


----------



## Liz (May 19, 2005)

i printed up a face chart i found online and printed them on this kind of thick paper that you would use for like a resume.


----------



## Liz (May 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* Did you already put makeup on it? not yet


----------



## n_martinez23 (May 9, 2006)

Do you have anymore?? I was looking for some blank makeup charts too

Thanks


----------



## Jbunny9821 (May 15, 2006)

If anyone can get a Blank Chart and maybe e-mail me a copy I would love it. I have tried to downlaod one of the already filled out ones and photoshop it black but it just does nto work that well for me.

Jeannie


----------



## Sweetmew2751 (May 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Liz* not yet Liz did you get my PM about the face chart?? Cindy


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2006)

i tried the resume paper, but it didn't work well.

i can't remember what kind of paper it is made out of.

since i've been working, it definitely takes some practice when doing facecharts. you have to wath for colors getting muddy, colors catching /getting splotchy on the paper, the texture of the paper looking weird. and then there are some things that don't work well on paper like lustre e/s and lip gloss stuff

Originally Posted by *Sweetmew2751* Liz did you get my PM about the face chart?? Cindy



no i didn't, what was your question?


----------



## makeupfreak72 (May 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Liz* I want some of MAC's face chart to practice techniques and color combos. I found one on a site, but when i printed it, it was gray. tried photoshopping it, but it was still on the gray side. plus it's on printer paper, so it's like not going to hold the color well since it's smooth. isn't the face chart paper kind of thick or something? 
Is there a way to get like whole pad of the real mac ones?! lol

thats funny i did the same thing too a long time ago and mine came out grey too, i just thought it was my printer or my computer i didnt have it set up for darker or something, one time i saw someone was actually selling mac face charts on ebay!!! but that was a while back.


----------



## Sweetmew2751 (May 16, 2006)

I wanted you to email me the face chart. If we call MAC would they tell us what type of paper it is?? Cindy


----------



## bebs (May 16, 2006)

try using watercolor paper to print your face chart on.. =) I've done that when I've run out so hope that helps (remember its thicker so make sure your printer can do it and whatnot)


----------



## Sweetmew2751 (May 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bebs* try using watercolor paper to print your face chart on.. =) I've done that when I've run out so hope that helps (remember its thicker so make sure your printer can do it and whatnot) Thanks Bebs, I will try that when I get the face chart


----------



## jennycateyez (May 16, 2006)

i found this one on another forum. hth.


----------



## Pat01 (May 16, 2006)

Oh man it won't print for me!! I would love some of these too!!


----------



## beby24 (May 24, 2006)

did you ever find the face chart? I need one

Liz can you email me the chart you founds please?


----------



## Pat01 (May 24, 2006)

Yes if someone gets these let me know!!


----------



## Glamour Girl (May 24, 2006)

You can buy them on this website:

www.jordane.com

Originally Posted by *Glamour Girl* You can buy them on this website:
www.jordane.com

Sorry, Look under: Makeup-Accessories-Books/Charts

www.jordane.com


----------



## Movita (Aug 25, 2010)

if ye have any blanks one, could u email me one please


----------



## beby24 (Aug 25, 2010)

http://www.givegoodface.com/fc/fc_horizontal.pdf

http://www.givegoodface.com/fc/fc_vertical.pdf

Jordan Liberty...great mua and was kind enough to share...


----------



## achoo2 (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm looking for some of these as well.


----------



## Sheika Belle (Mar 24, 2013)

Could I just use rÃ©sumÃ© paper for face charts?


----------

